# Red Belly lifespan



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

This place says that a Red Belly will only live to be 4 years old. Is this correct? I thought they lived much longer.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

that is definently incorrect. a red belly piranha can live up to 10 yrs.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> thomisdead Posted on Jul 31 2003, 03:31 AM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> This place says that a Red Belly will only live to be 4 years old. Is this correct? I thought they lived much longer.


 MAYBE in the wild, but in your home aquarium can live over 30 years.


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

Right on, thats what I thought.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > thomisdead Posted on Jul 31 2003, 03:31 AM
> > --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> > This place says that a Red Belly will only live to be 4 years old. Is this correct? I thought they lived much longer.
> 
> ...


 holy moly!

i did not think that they lived that long


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

i always pondered that question as to how long Ps lived 
do the serras have the same life span or r all Ps different????

"Do not hand feed these fish as a quick trip to the hospital may be the result"
hahahha yea right more like "Do not hand feed these fish as u will scare the shiet out of them"


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

BTW chek out wut the site listed for compatible species 4 the red


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Yeap, they can live up to 30 years but usually between 10-20 years...depending on owners care and luck...







!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

But regardless of a P living for 30 yrs.. whats the chance of it getting close to its suggested, full adult size


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

to get them to live real long you have to give them the best care you can really its all down to YOU
dixon


----------

